# DP 1.1 Infantry Officer Course



## begbie (8 Nov 2005)

If all goes well during my officer selection board this month I will be off to Gagetown next summer to complete some training (hopefully the DP 1.1 infantry officer course) once my CFR is complete.  I've been told that I will likely bypass CAP and proceed to the platoon commanders course as I already have my JLC and Inf 6A course under my belt.

I have a question for anyone here who has some insights for me... Can anyone tell me if this course can be completed in Module's?  I can see this thread getting flamed with responses that it would be better to do it all at once, etc., etc.  But since I've already graduated from university and working full time in civi-land, its important to have all the facts when begging and pleading with my employer for an extended period of time off.  And this is the one question I haven't been able to get an answer for.

So if anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2005)

Well, to put it mildly, there is no Modules that you can do for these courses, as a majority of the time will likely be 'hands on' in the Field practicing what they teach you in class.


----------



## hockeysgal (8 Nov 2005)

I have heard through my chain of command that next summer the course will be offered in mods as the CAP was this past summer.  Apparently it will also be a reserve and reg force mixed course again like the CAP was this past summer.


----------



## begbie (8 Nov 2005)

I realize that the vast majority of training will involve field work.  And I certainly want to go for the whole course for obvious reasons.  I'd already be there, so why not finish it all at once.  It's certainly better for my regiment and easier on me with regards to what I could do at the unit also.

To follow up with what infantry officer stated, I have also heard that this course will be offered in MOD's also so that those reserve officers in the "limited availability" stream can do it over several summers if need be.  But I can't seem to get the answers I am looking for from my unit.  So I have turned to this message board for help.

So, if I am unsuccessful in negotiating a full three months off to undertake this training, perhaps I can get enough time off to at least complete some of the modules.


----------



## begbie (16 Nov 2005)

Well, I think I found the answer to my question on the DIN last night.  The infantry school has posted what is likely a tentative schedule for this course and it clearly marks out each modules and reporting times for reservists who will be arriving for their respective MOD's.

Thanks to all those who replied!


----------



## hockeysgal (23 Nov 2005)

Could you post a link to that information on this site?  I would like to know when the course is running.


----------



## begbie (24 Nov 2005)

I don't have the link handy right now as I'm at work, not at the unit, and I only parade once a week.  If you have access or can get access to the DIN, you can go to to the Infantry School's website and find the tentative course schedule for all of the courses being offered.  They also have entire sections devoted to individual courses and there is plenty of information on them.

As for this course, it appears that there will be 2 winter serials running from 5-6 Feb to 27-28 Apr and 3 serials this summer from 29 May - 11 Aug.


----------

